# Golden State Warriors @ Sacramento Kings Game Thread (3/20, 6:00 PT)



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

Golden State Warriors (22-44) @ Sacramento Kings (41-26) 

Live At Arco Arena​

_Probable Starts_​
*Kings*​PG ) Mike Bibby 
SG) Cuttino Mobley 
SF) Peja Stojakovic 
PF) Darius Songolia
C) Brian Skinner

*Warriors*​PG) Baron Davis
SG) Jason Richardson
SF) Mike Dunleavy Jr.
PF) Troy Murphy
C) Adonal Foyle

Keys​
Kings : limit offensive rebounds, *try to stop Jason Richardson* 

Warriors : offense rebounds, limit 3 point attemtps, attack the basket


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

hey I tried my best , nobody was settuping anything up


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

You did good, Dodigago! 


Stop JRich and we can win!! 

Can Warriors beat Kings @ARCO twice this season?  I hope not!


GO KINGS!!!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Dodigago said:


> hey I tried my best , nobody was settuping anything up


Thank you Dodigago. 

Sorry, it's my fault. I didn't even know that we had a game tonight. :sad:

Plus I'm at work tonight and won't be able to watch the game.

Hopefully some of you will be able to post while the game is going on because I'll be checking from work. :wave:

Thanks again.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Twix said:


> You did good, Dodigago!
> 
> 
> Stop JRich and we can win!!
> ...


Yeah, that would be pretty bad for us, to lose twice to GSW at home. 

I think the key for winning against the Warriors tonight will be rebounds and blocking and plus making stops on the defensive end which in return will let us score. 

Also we need to get ahead early on and not like last game we had to come back and then we lost. 

My predictions:

*Kings 112*
Warriors 104

*Peja 28pts*
Richardson 25pts


GO KINGS!!! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Dodigago said:


> hey I tried my best , nobody was settuping anything up


Very nice. You can start the game thread whenever you want buddy.

-Petey


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

No JRich, Foyle, or Cheaney tonight.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Mobley hairline fracture in his toe the Warriors reporter just said.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Prediction:

Kings 110
Warriors 102

Peja 25pts 5rebs 4asts
Bibby 23pts 3rebs 9asts

Wont be around to watch this game, but will try to check the boards at half.


----------



## D5 (Jun 23, 2003)

11-0 run to start off the game for the Warriors. Adelman takes a timeout.

Peja is losing the ball a lot (3 turnovers, I think) and no one seems to be in the game for the Kings which in turn, results in Adelman looking like a man destined to kill.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Not a good start 11-0 run for Warriors. Bdiddy will go off this game since Jrich is not playing.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Love that 20-foot Darius jumpshot. :banana:


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Does anyone know a homepage where you can listen live to the Warrior games in the internet, where you don't have to pay?

I live in Austria and can't go to any games, and there are hardly ever nba games on tv so I always stand up in the night (different time zone) and I am just able to watch live scores updates...I know a site of raptors radio, but I would love to listen to Warriors games...


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Songalia 3-3 fg 6pts 3asts nice start.
Kings within in 1 point. GO KINGS!


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

tied at halftime... i cant take anymore close games


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Ugly 3rd Q... guys are tired as hell... but we still got one more Q left to go and only down 8...


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Peja... what in the hell is up with this on agian off agian crap... he needs do something because when his shots arnt going in hes is useless..


----------



## Ballin101 (Nov 4, 2002)

Game over, Kings lose. Things not looking good in Sac-town.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Ballin101 said:


> Game over, Kings lose. Things not looking good in Sac-town.


As of now they dont.... but the Kings are losing because of lack of players .. people need to get healthy.


----------



## Ballin101 (Nov 4, 2002)

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> As of now they dont.... but the Kings are losing because of lack of players .. people need to get healthy.


Definitely, I agree. Without Miller and now Mobley, Bibby is having to do everything. I just don't think Mike is that kind of player. He needs someone he can feed off of, and right now he doesn't have that. Corliss was out too today. All of these guys will have to play significant roles if the Kings expect to go anywhere in the playoffs. Like you said, they need to get healthy.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I don't know how a team that hasn't been to the playoffs in over a decade gets so much respect from the refs. This would be the most poorly officiated game of the season if it weren't for those absolute travesties against Dallas and Chicago. 

Don't get me wrong though, the Kings didn't deserve to win this game by any stretch of the imagination. Peja- 4 of 19 from the field. For a few games when he shot poorly we talked about how well he had been defended by players like Tayshaun and Posey, but there is no one that should be able to guard him on GS. Last season was obviously a fluke. During the summer if I were Geoff Petrie I would offer an extension for what he's worth, far under the max, and when he inevitably rejected it, I would ship him out. I simply can't stomach watching a supposedly great shooter brick 15 open shots per game any more.


----------



## D5 (Jun 23, 2003)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> I don't know how a team that hasn't been to the playoffs in over a decade gets so much respect from the refs. This would be the most poorly officiated game of the season if it weren't for those absolute travesties against Dallas and Chicago.


While the Warriors did benefit from several calls today, did you happen to miss the last game between these two teams (not 4 days ago)? The Warriors have been disrespected all season and have gotten little to no calls and it's about time that we got SOME calls. Of course, I'd prefer if the game was evenly officiated but let's face it, that's not possible.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Yeah, I watched the last game, and i don't recall the officiating. I'll have to take your word for it, because its very easy to forget a bad call that benefits your team. I'm not even saying that many of the calls in todays game helped the Warriors, though they seemed to get the best of them. I'm more concerned with the inconsistancies, like, calling a touch foul and then not calling a hard foul. Call it close or let them play, but the players have to be able to figure out what a foul will be from possession to possession.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Bad game for us. 

But again just like last time you have to give credit to the Warriors. They're not the same team like last year. They can beat anyone now. (maybe not miami) 

Hopefully it's nothing bad with Cat. :sad:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Warriors Get Better of Kings, Again 



> SACRAMENTO, Calif., March 20 (Ticker) -- The Golden State Warriors will not be making the playoffs this season, but they did get the better of the Sacramento Kings for the second time in four days.
> 
> "We're playing better basketball," said Warriors coach Mike Montgomery after his team became just the fifth since the 2000 season to win twice at ARCO Arena. "We're playing better on the road, which is significant for us to feel like we can go out and compete on the road."
> 
> *With the loss, Sacramento falls to 24-10 at home, its worst record since going 29-11 during the 1999-2000 season. *


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

NBA.com BOXSCORE 

Kings 94-104 Warriors

Bibby 24pts 8assts 3rbds 2stls

Murphy 29pts 14rbds


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Game pics...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Warriors outplay Kings at Arco 



> Troy Murphy scored 29 points and had 14 rebounds Sunday night and the Golden State Warriors won their third straight game, a 104-94 win over the Sacramento Kings.
> 
> After losing 11 straight games at Arco Arena entering this season, Golden State has won two straight and took the season series from the Kings, 3-1. It was the Warriors first series win over the Kings since 1993-94.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

so is mobley's injury serious or what?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Dodigago said:


> so is mobley's injury serious or what?


I'm not sure. Hopefully we'll get more news on it tomorrow. 

They said a hairline fracture on his toe so I don't think it's that big of a deal for later on. :whoknows:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Postgame Quotes-vs. Golden State 



> Kings Coach Rick Adelman
> 
> Mike Bibby
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

The Inside Dish 



> Crazy Injuries…
> It’s so ri-gosh-darn-diculous right now, the way the Kings are going down to injuries on a minute-to-minute basis—easily the worst long-time members of the front office have seen since the team has been in Sacramento.
> 
> The injuries are like a virus, spreading to every healthy body in the locker room. Things were so bad after the game against the Warriors that there were only about five healthy guys to talk to the media—Cuttino Mobley had to limp out on his broken toe just so that there were enough soundbites to go around.
> ...


----------

